

US Battleship Graveyard near San Francisco - bluedevil2k
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Suisun+Bay,+California&hl=en&ll=38.073096,-122.092094&spn=0.031723,0.044718&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=64.025309,91.582031&geocode=FeoGRQIdwlK5-A&hnear=Suisun+Bay&t=h&z=15

======
bengl3rt
A relative attended the maritime academy near the inlet in Vallejo. He said
they would sometimes see new additions being towed to join the "mothball
fleet".

